# Green Label Splitters ARE better



## veryoldschool

This has come up a few times before.

Today I got a 2 & 4-way green labels and compared them to other both DirecTV approved for SWiM and Skywalkers that have worked great for SWiM.

DECA changes everything.

The green ones have been made specifically to work well with DECA, and the others haven't been.

While you may have things working without the new splitters, when you test the DECA nodes, the losses between them & the bit-rates both improve, when you use the correct splitters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Good to know. Even better since I know that I have three green label splitters in my setup.


----------



## hilmar2k

I ordered a green label 2-way splitter from SolidSignal and it came sans green label. Any [other] way to tell if it is the correct splitter?


----------



## Drucifer

hilmar2k said:


> I ordered a green label 2-way splitter from SolidSignal and it came sans green label. Any [other] way to tell if it is the correct splitter?


Like a part number?


----------



## David MacLeod

any disadvantage to running "green" ones on non-deca?
I need to order a few splitters and was planning on getting green ones anyway.


----------



## hilmar2k

Drucifer said:


> Like a part number?


The part number isn't printed on the splitter itself. I know I ordered the right one, I just want to confirm that what I received is correct.


----------



## veryoldschool

At Solidsignal:
2-way: Model: SPLIT2MRV
4-way: Model: SPLIT4MRV
8-way: Model: SPLIT8MRV


----------



## veryoldschool

David MacLeod said:


> any disadvantage to running "green" ones on non-deca?
> I need to order a few splitters and was planning on getting green ones anyway.


I can't see any, since they have to work with SWiM, other than cost.


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> At Solidsignal:
> 2-way: Model: SPLIT2MRV
> 4-way: Model: SPLIT4MRV
> 8-way: Model: SPLIT8MRV


Okay, but if I ordered a SPLIT2MRV and received a non-green label splitter, is there another way to be sure what I received is a DIRECTV approved MRV splitter?


----------



## Sixto

Out with the old and in with the new.

Thanks VOS for doing the testing.

Guess I'll be transitioning from white label to green label eventually.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> Okay, but if I ordered a SPLIT2MRV and received a non-green label splitter, is there another way to be sure what I received is a DIRECTV approved MRV splitter?


There is NO splitter approved by DirecTV, and for DECA, that doesn't have the green label.


----------



## David Ortiz

hilmar2k said:


> The part number isn't printed on the splitter itself. I know I ordered the right one, I just want to confirm that what I received is correct.


The DIRECTV part numbers are MSPLIT2R0-03, MSPLIT4R0-03, and MSPLIT8R0-03 and they are printed right on the green label.


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> There is NO splitter approved by DirecTV, and for DECA, that doesn't have the green label.


Just spoke with SolidSignal, and they "claim" that the non-green label splitter they sent me is the same splitter but with a white label. They said that they are about 50/50 as to whether or not they come with a green label.


----------



## David Ortiz

hilmar2k said:


> Just spoke with SolidSignal, and they "claim" that the non-green label splitter they sent me is the same splitter but with a white label. They said that they are about 50/50 as to whether or not they come with a green label.


I have to admit the MSPLIT2R0-03 looks extremely similar to the SPLIT2-Z.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> Just spoke with SolidSignal, and they "claim" that the non-green label splitter they sent me is the same splitter but with a white label. They said that they are about 50/50 as to whether or not they come with a green label.


They're wrong, pure & simple.

While I don't have the Solidsignal SWS2,
I have tested both the Zinwell SPLIT2-Z & MSPLIT2R0-03, which are white & green and otherwise look identical.

The DECA signal between outputs were -20 dB & -8 dB respectively.


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> They're wrong, pure & simple.
> 
> While I don't have the Solidsignal SWS2,
> I have tested both the Zinwell SPLIT2-Z & MSPLIT2R0-03, which are white & green and otherwise look identical.
> 
> The DECA signal between outputs were -20 dB & -8 dB respectively.


Now to get them to agree to swap it out......


----------



## David MacLeod

tell them they are wrong and its not approved or what you ordered.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> Now to get them to agree to swap it out......





David MacLeod said:


> tell them they are wrong and its not approved or what you ordered.


Tell them "VOS says so". :lol:


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> Tell them "VOS says so". :lol:


That's funny...I almost did. :lol:

Just got off the phone with them, they said they will send out the correct splitter...so we'll see.

By the way, it seems that SolidSignal deems the two splitters to be interchangable. So be aware of that if ordering from them.


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> That's funny...I almost did. :lol:
> 
> Just got off the phone with them, they said they will send out the correct splitter...so we'll see.
> 
> By the way, it seems that SolidSignal deems the two splitters to be interchangable. So be aware of that if ordering from them.


And then there are the three members here, with solidsignal as part of their username


----------



## dminches

When DirecTV comes out to do the DECA install are they showing up with green label splitters and the SWM16 (or 8) with the green dot?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

In my case, they did.


----------



## veryoldschool

dminches said:


> When DirecTV comes out to do the DECA install are they showing up with green label splitters and the SWM16 (or 8) with the green dot?


If they were trained well and understand the install, then yes.


----------



## David Ortiz

dminches said:


> When DirecTV comes out to do the DECA install are they showing up with green label splitters and the SWM16 (or 8) with the green dot?


Yes, the installer had a green label SWiM-16 and he replaced all of the splitters with green label ones.


----------



## Dave DFW

Thanks VOS. I'm rewiring the house and I will need a new splitter and I remembered the thread from before, but couldn't remember the differences when tested. Thanks for reading my mind and saving me searching for the old thread. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

I got really lucky on ebay when I bought a SWM LNB, PI, & 4-way splitter. The pictures in the auction weren't what I got. I received a green sticker LNB and green labeled splitter. Usually, if you get what's not pictured, then you're screwed. :lol:


----------



## HoTat2

dminches said:


> When DirecTV comes out to do the DECA install are they showing up with green label splitters *and the SWM16 (or 8) with the green dot?*


Is there such a thing as a SWM-16 that does not have a Green label?



sigma1914 said:


> I got really lucky on ebay when I bought a SWM LNB, PI, & 4-way splitter. The pictures in the auction weren't what I got. *I received a green sticker LNB* and green labeled splitter. Usually, if you get what's not pictured, then you're screwed. :lol:


Are there Green label SWMLNBs?

And if so I would assume they do not require external DECA BSFs?


----------



## hilmar2k

HoTat2 said:


> Are there Green label SWMLNBs?
> 
> And if so I would assume they do not require external DECA BSFs?


Yes.

Correct.


----------



## 69hokie

Ordered green label 2-way splitters from Solidsignal. Came in a Zinwell box with DirecTV approved on the box and the D* logo on the splitter. Since my installer of Whole Home DVR service didn't have any with him for the install, I decided to order my own just in case they were better...thanks VOS for checking it out.


----------



## barryb

When the installers came to my house they were very serious about *everything * having a green label. Not just the splitters, but the DECAs and the SWiM.

Supervisor: "MAKE SURE THAT HAS A GREEN LABEL"
Installer: "I am, I am".

Since I shelled out my $149 for install and equipment (a heck of a deal for 7 DECA's, PI and SWiM16), my system runs -that- good.

I was sort of shocked when they first took out all my skywalkers, but kept my mouth shut... because I heard the skywalkers were the best. I figured these guys knew what they were doing. After all: there where two of them, and the supervisor seemed to be up to snuff on these new installs.

Now I know (confirmed, thank you) why my splitters were swapped.


----------



## mcbeevee

barryb said:


> When the installers came to my house they were very serious about *everything * having a green label. Not just the splitters, but the DECAs and the SWiM.


The photos of SWM-LNB's on solid signal's site do not show any labels. Is there a way to determine if a new SWM-LNB is green label? Or should all new SWM-LNB's be considered green label?


----------



## barryb

mcbeevee said:


> The photos of SWM-LNB's on solid signal's site do not show any labels. Is there a way to determine if a new SWM-LNB is green label? Or should all new SWM-LNB's be considered green label?


I would call them to confirm. Just because they have a picture of something does not mean its the most current picture.

Sometimes updating web stuff is harder than selling it.


----------



## veryoldschool

barryb said:


> I would call them to confirm. Just because they have a picture of something does not mean its the most current picture.
> 
> Sometimes updating web stuff is harder than selling it.


Some have gotten the wrong part, "BUT" the correct ones do have their own part number.


----------



## Spoffo

I just re-checked, having ordered one of these just this morning. Right now there's no ambiguity on their website (or my order confirmation) that it is the DirecTv-approved, MRV-compatible model, green label and all, though they note "manufacturer may vary."

Based on my past dealings with Solid Signal, I'll be very surprised (and very disappointed in them) if something different arrives next week.


----------



## hilmar2k

Spoffo said:


> I just re-checked, having ordered one of these just this morning. Right now there's no ambiguity on their website (or my order confirmation) that it is the DirecTv-approved, MRV-compatible model, green label and all, though they note "manufacturer may vary."
> 
> Based on my past dealings with Solid Signal, I'll be very surprised (and very disappointed in them) if something different arrives next week.


They don't seem to think there is a difference. I specifically ordered the green label splitter and received the standard splitter. This was their response to my questioning it:



> Hello,
> 
> We can tell you from experience with previous customers that whether the unit has a green label or a standard label it is still compatible with the MRV system. If you have any more questions or concerns please feel free to let me know and I'll gladly get back to you as soon as possible, thanks we appreciate your business, and have a nice day.
> 
> Ronald
> 
> Customer Service


----------



## veryoldschool

These were the same "clowns" that listed the SWiM32 with DECA support and then after I posted on this forum it doesn't, they posted here they changed/updated their description for it.


----------



## David MacLeod

their experience does not matter, this is an installation requirement for supported systems.


----------



## hilmar2k

David MacLeod said:


> their experience does not matter, this is an installation requirement for supported systems.


Yeah, that's what I said to them. My return email:



> That is incorrect information. Working and working correctly are two different things. They are different splitters, and only the green label is optimized (and approved by DIRECTV) for DECA/MRV. You should not be shipping the SPLIT2-Z in lieu of the SPLIT2MRV.
> 
> I ordered and paid for a SPLIT2MRV but received a SPLIT2-Z. I expect to be sent the correct splitter. I called and spoke with someone there who said they would take care of it and I would hear from someone tomorrow. As long as that happens, all will be fine.
> 
> Please make sure that the person who should know does know that SolidSignal is shipping out unapproved splitters and passing them off as MRV approved. That is an issue.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dave29

barryb said:


> When the installers came to my house they were very serious about *everything * having a green label. Not just the splitters, but the DECAs and the SWiM.
> 
> Supervisor: "MAKE SURE THAT HAS A GREEN LABEL"
> Installer: "I am, I am".
> 
> Since I shelled out my $149 for install and equipment (a heck of a deal for 7 DECA's, PI and SWiM16), my system runs -that- good.
> 
> I was sort of shocked when they first took out all my skywalkers, but kept my mouth shut... because I heard the skywalkers were the best. I figured these guys knew what they were doing. After all: there where two of them, and the supervisor seemed to be up to snuff on these new installs.
> 
> Now I know (confirmed, thank you) why my splitters were swapped.


Too bad they are not trained like that around here. 

They wanted to re-use my existing SWiM8's and my existing splitters. They didn't want to touch anything, except for adding DECA's. I canceled the order.


----------



## Garyunc

The installer brought 0 splitters to work with my new SWM16 switch (not sure how he thought that would work) and had to go get 1. He did go and get 1 green label splitter but he used my old 5 way splitter for the rest of my receivers and that seemed to work ok. However I asked him to bring me another green label splitter when he got another one and he did today. I am now very glad that I asked him to do that.


----------



## veryoldschool

Working "OK" and working well enough to pass an upcoming system test are two completely different things.
"word to the wise".


----------



## Rakul

hilmar2k said:


> Yeah, that's what I said to them. My return email:
> 
> That is incorrect information. Working and working correctly are two different things. They are different splitters, and only the green label is optimized (and approved by DIRECTV) for DECA/MRV. You should not be shipping the SPLIT2-Z in lieu of the SPLIT2MRV.
> 
> I ordered and paid for a SPLIT2MRV but received a SPLIT2-Z. I expect to be sent the correct splitter. I called and spoke with someone there who said they would take care of it and I would hear from someone tomorrow. As long as that happens, all will be fine.
> 
> Please make sure that the person who should know does know that SolidSignal is shipping out unapproved splitters and passing them off as MRV approved. That is an issue.
> 
> Thanks.


Regardless are they still charging more for the MRV splitter? I know they were at one point, that one fact in and by itself should ensure the correct version comes unless they plan on refunding every non green splitter.


----------



## cnmurray8

I am running MRV on my own DIY Deca install but I was using the white label SWM splitters I had. This morning I just ordered 2 of the green label ones to replace the white ones from Solid Signal. I will let everyone know what shows up white or green.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I was one of the very first SWiM installs a few yrs back. I had a few issues so a tech came out for a visit over the wknd. He replaced my LNB and multiswitch with green ones. He said everything will be switching over and thse products are "better" than the original SWiM approved items they used.


----------



## SolidSignal

We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## veryoldschool

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters.....
> We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


This whole DECA/MRV rollout has been tough for all involved.
SolidSignal is about the only place outside of DirecTV to offer these parts.
I'm sure most can understand and as with the SWiM32, you're showing you do care and updating your system. :goodjob:


----------



## Sixto

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


A+ customer service.


----------



## LameLefty

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


Thank you for this update. I have been a satisfied customer of yours in the past but given the confusion about the splitters in the last week or two, I have held off even considering buying new ones. I for one appreciate this effort to make sure the proper parts are being supplied.


----------



## barryb

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


Thank you guys for the great customer service you have provided for me over the years. 

Stuff happens, but when it does a post like this goes a very long ways. Kudos to SolidSignal.


----------



## cnmurray8

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


I have been a customer for a number of years as well and really do appreciate the good customer service I have received from Solid Signal. I hope ordering the green label splitters this morning was not too soon before they checked the system to make sure green ones get shipped.


----------



## David MacLeod

solid signal does it right yet again


----------



## H82work

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


Thanks, I had received my order last week and hadn't even opened the box on the splitter yet as I was planning on installing the items later this week. I just checked and I did receive the incorrect splitter, glad to see I will be able to get this corrected without any trouble! With customer service like this I will definitely be purchasing items from your company again. :joy:


----------



## dminches

Are you doing your own deca install because you don't feel like dealing with directv?


----------



## Rakul

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


Good job, mistakes happen, it's what happens next that matters.


----------



## swillotter

i'm a service tech for dtv and they require us to use both green labled splitterts and lnbs for the decca ..you can use a yellow sticker lnb if you put a band stop filter in between it and the swim splitter


----------



## kokishin

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


Directv should pay dbstalk.com for being their communications channel for accurate info. Directv is just beyond belief!

Thank you SolidSignal for correcting Directv's mistake!


----------



## GibsonGuy

SolidSignal said:


> We were informed by DIRECTV that there was no difference between the green label and the regular wide band splitters. When we ran out of the green label we started shipping the original SWS splitters. We are now contacting all customers who purchased this product to ensure they get the green labeled splitters they ordered. We would like to thank the DBSTALK community for bringing this to our attention.


I just ordered today and this makes me feel much better that I will be getting the correct one. Great customer service.


----------



## veryoldschool

I think we've given SolidSignal enough praise for their service and time to get back to the topic.

Thanks,


----------



## NR4P

Appreciate the testing and the results. But has anyone determined what is the difference in the green dot vs non-green dot splitters? Freq range seems to be the same so what else? Gold contacts? Improved port isolation? Loss per port?

Any knowledge of the difference that qualifies for the green dot?


----------



## bobnielsen

NR4P said:


> Appreciate the testing and the results. But has anyone determined what is the difference in the green dot vs non-green dot splitters? Freq range seems to be the same so what else? Gold contacts? Improved port isolation? Loss per port?
> 
> Any knowledge of the difference that qualifies for the green dot?


I suspect that the difference is that the isolation has both maximum and minimum values specified, instead of just minimum. DECA requires that the 500-600 MHz signal couples between ports which are isolated. It is a fairly strong signal so the level of coupling doesn't need to be very high, just not too low.

I ordered my SWS4 splitter from Solid Signal before they came out with the green ones and don't have any operational issues with MRV but I do get a failure in the system test of my H24 and HR24 (I don't have a bandstop filter either).


----------



## veryoldschool

NR4P said:


> Appreciate the testing and the results. But has anyone determined what is the difference in the green dot vs non-green dot splitters? Freq range seems to be the same so what else? Gold contacts? Improved port isolation? Loss per port?
> 
> Any knowledge of the difference that qualifies for the green dot?





bobnielsen said:


> I suspect that the difference is that the isolation has both maximum and minimum values specified, instead of just minimum. DECA requires that the 500-600 MHz signal couples between ports which are isolated. It is a fairly strong signal so the level of coupling doesn't need to be very high, just not too low.
> 
> I ordered my SWS4 splitter from Solid Signal before they came out with the green ones and don't have any operational issues with MRV but I do get a failure in the system test of my H24 and HR24 (I don't have a bandstop filter either).


These aren't green "dots", but the whole label.
I believe I've posted this here before, but here it is again:
testing a 2-way green & non splitters have shown:
output to output is >20 dB loss with non
output to output is 8 dB loss with green [at the DECA frequencies]


----------



## mcbeevee

I had a couple of 2-way splitters in a Solid Signal order I received last night, and both were green label. Replaced my indoor Skywalker splitter last night and will replace the outdoor Skywalker tomorrow.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mcbeevee said:


> I had a couple of 2-way splitters in a Solid Signal order I received last night, and both were green label. Replaced my indoor Skywalker splitter last night and will replace the outdoor Skywalker tomorrow.


Just on a side note...and this is not intended as any kind of advertisement...

But the SolidSignal turnaround on ordering and receiving my replacement green splitters today in about 48 hours (standard shipping) is simply amazing.

Now I guess I'll have to do some work later on today with the Skywalker swapouts.


----------



## hilmar2k

Man, enough of the SolidSignal love-fest. It's making me nauseous.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hilmar2k said:


> Man, enough of the SolidSignal love-fest. It's making me nauseous.


PEPTO will cure that. 

Plenty of folks take the time to criticize, complain, whine, degrade, and chastise things....so there's nothing wrong with some folks actually praising when something is done right, well, and at or above expectations. Not enough people do that, quite frankly.

Thanks to VOS' excellent information, we now have a way to further improve the Whole Home DVR service experience. That's a good thing.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Plenty of folks take the time to criticize, complain, whine, degrade, and chastise things....so there's nothing wrong with some folks actually praising when something is done right, well, and at or above expectations. Not enough people do that, quite frankly.


See post #58 
Think we've "done that" already enough.


----------



## hilmar2k

hdtvfan0001 said:


> PEPTO will cure that.
> 
> Plenty of folks take the time to criticize, complain, whine, degrade, and chastise things....so there's nothing wrong with some folks actually praising when something is done right, well, and at or above expectations. Not enough people do that, quite frankly.
> 
> Thanks to VOS' excellent information, we now have a way to further improve the Whole Home DVR service experience. That's a good thing.


I guess I just don't understand how sending the wrong part, lying about it being exactly the same, refusing to swap it out, only to then agree once they've been called out publicly warrants the adoration they've received in this thread.

Look, I know mistakes happen, but it took several phone calls and a couple of emails for them to even comtemplate speaking with me about a replacement. The guy in tech support's "I know better than you so go away" attitude left a lot to be desired. :nono2:

At then end of the day they are doing the right thing (which they should have done in the first place), but I am not sure how this whole thing makes them a more repsected company. :shrug:


----------



## veryoldschool

:backtotop which isn't SS


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> :backtotop which isn't SS


Agreed.

Green label splitters rock!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hilmar2k said:


> I guess I just don't understand how sending the wrong part, lying about it being exactly the same, refusing to swap it out, only to then agree once they've been called out publicly warrants the adoration they've received in this thread.





hilmar2k said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Green label splitters rock!!!!


I'm sorry....and apologize in advance...but I can't just let this contradictory set of posts go without at least one comment.

First you accuse SS of lying (when in fact they were misinformed themselves as to the two kinds of splitters being "interchangeable"), then you indicate they refused to replace them, which is false...once they learned of the error, they mounted a campaign to get everyone the correct ones...then you indicate that the green splitters "rock", which you likely got from SS.

Good grief. 

Glad you are all fine now with green splitters. 

Yes they do rock. 

VOS has done a great job of making us aware of how the green units outperform previous ones. 

Thanks, and yes...lets move on.


----------



## hilmar2k

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm sorry....and apologize in advance...but I can't just let this contradictory set of posts go without at least one comment.
> 
> First you accuse SS of lying (when in fact they were misinformed themselves as to the two kinds of splitters being "interchangeable"), then you indicate they refused to replace them, which is false...once they learned of the error, they mounted a campaign to get everyone the correct ones...then you indicate that the green splitters "rock", which you likely got from SS.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Glad you are all fine now with green splitters.
> 
> Yes they do rock.
> 
> VOS has done a great job of making us aware of how the green units outperform previous ones.
> 
> Thanks, and yes...lets move on.


Yes, green splitters rock. No, SolidSignal's customer service does not. How does being happy with the product equate to being happy with the retailer? 

Yes, SS lied to me. They did not tell me they were "interchangable" (as they claim they were told by DIRECTV), they told me they were identical...the same....having no difference. I was told that the splitter was the same one, but their's didn't have a green label on them. Even using the info SS provided in this thread, that is clearly not true, and known by them as not true.

Good grief indeed. :nono2:


----------



## dwcolvin

hdtvfan0001 said:


> First you accuse SS of lying (when in fact they were misinformed themselves as to the two kinds of splitters being "interchangeable"), then you indicate they refused to replace them, which is false...once they learned of the error, they mounted a campaign to get everyone the correct ones...then you indicate that the green splitters "rock", which you likely got from SS.
> .
> .
> .
> VOS has done a great job of making us aware of how the green units outperform previous ones.


To be fair, SolidSignal happily shipped the white label splitters they 'thought to be equivalent' at the green label price ($7.99 vs. $5.49 for a 2-way). Now, if they had reduced the price to the white label price when they did the substitution they would be a better candidate for sainthood. 

They also (still) claim 'Usually Ships Same Day'. It's now the third day on my order. 

They're still an outstanding supplier and certainly appear to be doing the right thing. :hurah:

And they can blame VOS for the run on green label splitters. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Don't make me turn this thread around and go back home. :nono:

Before I did my testing, like many, I was skeptical there was any difference.

How the "right information" becomes wrong:
Green labeled splitter are replacements for the older splitters. Should this true statement be misunderstood, one might get the idea older splitters for SWiM will also be replacements for DECA systems, which we now know they aren't and that there is a known performance difference.


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> And they can blame VOS...


Like this is something new? !rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001

So...based on both the GREEN 4-port and 2-port splitters...

Grounding ports are included on these devices.

Is the use of grounding optional or mandatory???
(I tend to ground everything where its indicated).

Based on the photos, it seems it should be mandatory.


----------



## dwcolvin

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So...based on both the GREEN 4-port and 2-port splitters...
> 
> Grounding ports are included on these devices.
> 
> Is the use of grounding optional or mandatory???
> (I tend to ground everything where its indicated).


Only mandatory if the splitter is used as the *only* ground (i.e., at entry to home, and there's no ground block). The new(ish) splitters and SWiM-16 are UL-listed, so could be used as the only ground (some installers still require a ground block, however).

I would resist the urge to ground everything, since multiple grounds can produce 'ground loops' which can result in strange behavior. :eek2:


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So...based on both the GREEN 4-port and 2-port splitters...
> 
> Grounding ports are included on these devices.
> 
> Is the use of grounding optional or mandatory???
> (I tend to ground everything where its indicated).
> 
> Based on the photos, it seems it should be mandatory.


Guess one would first ask if you have ground blocks in place or not.
If the splitters are close to where one "would use" a ground block, then replacing the ground block with a splitter and grounding the splitter [case] would serve the same function.


----------



## veryoldschool

So, I just couldn't leave the 4-way splitters as an unknown.
The loss between to non adjacent output ports looks to be about 14 dB.


----------



## Chop69

Just to add 1 more wrinkle:

I ordered an extra DECA off of Ebay. The seller threw in the DECA power inserter, an 8-way green label splitter, BSF, and a SWM power inserter. Don't quite understand why he included the SWM PI, but I'm never one to turn down free stuff, plus I think my original SWM PI was having issues, so I decided to swap out for the new one. Imagine my surprise when I see the new PI has a green label. The black label one says model #PI-21, the green label says model #PI-21R1-03

Maybe they have come like this for a while, but I thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## veryoldschool

Chop69 said:


> Just to add 1 more wrinkle:
> 
> I ordered an extra DECA off of Ebay. The seller threw in the DECA power inserter, an 8-way green label splitter, BSF, and a SWM power inserter. Don't quite understand why he included the SWM PI, but I'm never one to turn down free stuff, plus I think my original SWM PI was having issues, so I decided to swap out for the new one. Imagine my surprise when I see the new PI has a green label. The black label one says model #PI-21, the green label says model #PI-21R1-03
> 
> Maybe they have come like this for a while, but I thought it worth mentioning.


I think there is ZERO change to the PI to work with DECA.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dwcolvin said:


> Only mandatory if the splitter is used as the *only* ground (i.e., at entry to home, and there's no ground block). The new(ish) splitters and SWiM-16 are UL-listed, so could be used as the only ground (some installers still require a ground block, however).
> 
> *I would resist the urge to ground everything, since multiple grounds can produce 'ground loops' which can result in strange behavior.* :eek2:


That was my initial take as well.

I have my SWM well grounded, and also have a ground block mounted outside near the Dish itself. Looks like no further need for grounding as I replace my splitters here.

Thanks.

Also....thanks VOS on your 14dB info....another good reason to do the splitter switch to green.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Also....thanks VOS on your 14dB info....another good reason to do the splitter switch to green.


My 4-way Skywalker was 33 dB.


----------



## smiddy

veryoldschool said:


> Don't make me turn this thread around and go back home. :nono:


I'm not on your grass sir! Oh, wait, wrong thread.  :lol:


----------



## smiddy

veryoldschool said:


> My 4-way Skywalker was 33 dB.


You get 33 dB gain from your 4-way splitter, no way! :lol: Oh, wait, you must mean isolation between ports, yes?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> My 4-way Skywalker was 33 dB.


WOW - didn't know the Skywalker was that high.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> WOW - didn't know the Skywalker was that high.


As most know, Isolation is spec'd as a minimum and more is normally a good thing.
This goes to the basic "problem/issue" with DECA, where it must use the isolation path through the splitters.
DECA uses high level signals and, now we know, modified splitters that have much less isolation at the DECA frequencies.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> As most know, Isolation is spec'd as a minimum and more is normally a good thing.
> This goes to the basic "problem/issue" with DECA, where it must use the isolation path through the splitters.
> DECA uses high level signals and, now we know, modified splitters that have much less isolation at the DECA frequencies.


So it's not the actual isolation value itself...its the range it's applicable?

I would think if the new splitters reduce the dB loss, they'd also meet the optimum isolation levels.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So it's not the actual isolation value itself...its the range it's applicable?
> 
> I would think if the new splitters reduce the dB loss, they'd also meet the optimum isolation levels.


"I would think", these have a resistor network and some filtering [passband] connecting the outputs in the 475-625 MHz range.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> "I would think", these have a resistor network and some filtering [passband] connecting the outputs in the 475-625 MHz range.


Gotcha.


----------



## LameLefty

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So it's not the actual isolation value itself...its the range it's applicable?
> 
> I would think if the new splitters reduce the dB loss, they'd also meet the optimum isolation levels.





veryoldschool said:


> "I would think", these have a resistor network and some filtering [passband] connecting the outputs in the 475-625 MHz range.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Gotcha.


As the rest of my fellow aerospace and mechanical engineering undergrad students and I once muttered under our breaths during the required EE courses, "Sparks and magic, man. Sparks and magic." :nono:

:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

LameLefty said:


> As the rest of my fellow aerospace and mechanical engineering undergrad students and I once muttered under our breaths during the required EE courses, "Sparks and magic, man. Sparks and magic." :nono:
> 
> :lol:


Now you know what you really wanted to say was "FM" and the last was magic.


----------



## dwcolvin

LameLefty said:


> As the rest of my fellow aerospace and mechanical engineering undergrad students and I once muttered under our breaths during the required EE courses, "Sparks and magic, man. Sparks and magic." :nono:
> 
> :lol:


Not to be confused with *Signals and Sorcery*


----------



## LameLefty

dwcolvin said:


> Not to be confused with *Signals and Sorcery*


That's wireless RF stuff.


----------



## NR4P

Can't wait for someone to open up a pair of identical ports units such as 4 port green and a 4 port non-green and show us some pics inside. Yeah I know they cost $. Sooner or later I know someone will do it.

Then we will see the part differences.


----------



## dgordo

Solid signal doesn't deserve any of this praise. I ordered splitters from them yesterday. They arrived today, white label. I have already contacted them regarding this and they are claiming they are the same.


----------



## veryoldschool

Let's stop posting about SS here please and get back to the topic.


----------



## cnmurray8

My green label splitters arrived yesterday and I replaced the white SWM splitters. I could be just thinking this but it appears to me that when I go to play something from another DVR it starts quicker and the remote commands seem faster. Of course I could just be crazy!


----------



## dwcolvin

I replaced my SPLIT2-Z splitters with MSPLIT2R0-03 green label ones yesterday. I see *no* difference in operation (only the numbers changed on the 'Coax Network' [_Guide/Right Arrow_] page, and I don't know what they mean).


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> I replaced my SPLIT2-Z splitters with MSPLIT2R0-03 green label ones yesterday. I see *no* difference in operation (only the numbers changed on the 'Coax Network' [_Guide/Right Arrow_] page, and I don't know what they mean).


Page one shows the loss between nodes. "barreling" my HR24 to my DECA/router showed 11 dB. 60 dB seems to be the high end limit.
Page two shows the bit-rate between nodes.
215 looks to be the minimum to past the system test.
250 is about the max [+/- a few bits].


----------



## hilmar2k

dwcolvin said:


> I replaced my SPLIT2-Z splitters with MSPLIT2R0-03 green label ones yesterday. I see *no* difference in operation (only the numbers changed on the 'Coax Network' [_Guide/Right Arrow_] page, and I don't know what they mean).


On which screen? On the fist screen under Coax Network, lower is better. On the second screen under Phy Rate higher is better.


----------



## dwcolvin

veryoldschool said:


> Page one shows the loss between nodes. "barreling" my HR24 to my DECA/router showed 11 dB. 60 dB seems to be the high end limit.
> Page two shows the bit-rate between nodes.
> 215 looks to be the minimum to past the system test.
> 250 is about the max [+/- a few bits].


*Cool*. My page 1 numbers went down, page 2 are all in the 250 ballpark.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

dwcolvin said:


> *Cool*. My page 1 numbers went down, page 2 are all in the 250 ballpark.
> 
> Thanks


Green label splitters ARE better. :lol:


----------



## hilmar2k

veryoldschool said:


> Green label splitters ARE better. :lol:


Will/can green splitters effect other DECA's (be they HR24 or adapters) not on that splitter? For instance, I have a white label 2 way (waiting for SS to ship me the promised replacement) with my HR24 and the DECA adapter bridging the DECA cloud to my network on it. I also have 3 other receivers on the DECA cloud all connected directly to the green label 4 way. Will replacing that white label 2 way splitter effect the performance between those other 3 receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool

hilmar2k said:


> Will/can green splitters effect other DECA's (be they HR24 or adapters) not on that splitter? For instance, I have a white label 2 way (waiting for SS to ship me the promised replacement) with my HR24 and the DECA adapter bridging the DECA cloud to my network on it. I also have 3 other receivers on the DECA cloud all connected directly to the green label 4 way. Will replacing that white label 2 way splitter effect the performance between those other 3 receivers?


"More than likely" no.
You need to look at the path for the DECA signal. Does it go through a splitter and then which way does it go through?
Output to output, green is better.
Output to input or input to output, most likely there will be no/little change.


----------



## buist

H82work said:


> Thanks, I had received my order last week and hadn't even opened the box on the splitter yet as I was planning on installing the items later this week. I just checked and I did receive the incorrect splitter, glad to see I will be able to get this corrected without any trouble! With customer service like this I will definitely be purchasing items from your company again. :joy:


Have you received the green label splitter yet? I sent 2 emails to SolidSignal inquiring about swapping the white label splitter I received for a green one. They have yet to respond to either email (the first was sent 9 days ago). Even if they aren't going to do anything, you would think they would at least acknowledge the emails 

Tim


----------



## hilmar2k

buist said:


> Have you received the green label splitter yet? I sent 2 emails to SolidSignal inquiring about swapping the white label splitter I received for a green one. They have yet to respond to either email (the first was sent 9 days ago). Even if they aren't going to do anything, you would think they would at least acknowledge the emails
> 
> Tim


I got them to replace mine, but it took some convincing. After seeing the improved throughput with the green label splitter, I'm glad I pushed as hard as I did.


----------



## H82work

buist said:


> Have you received the green label splitter yet? I sent 2 emails to SolidSignal inquiring about swapping the white label splitter I received for a green one. They have yet to respond to either email (the first was sent 9 days ago). Even if they aren't going to do anything, you would think they would at least acknowledge the emails
> 
> Tim


Yes I did, received it just a few days later. They responded to my email within a couple of hours and updated my order the same afternoon and the splitter shipped the next day.


----------



## buist

H82work said:


> Yes I did, received it just a few days later. They responded to my email within a couple of hours and updated my order the same afternoon and the splitter shipped the next day.


I am just not feeling the "love". I guess I'll try them again..

Tim


----------



## buist

buist said:


> I am just not feeling the "love". I guess I'll try them again..
> 
> Tim


So I called SolidSignal and the first person I talk to says that both splitters are compatible and she wasn't sure about the difference. I explained the difference in db loss. She said I would probably need to place an order for the green labeled splitter and get an RMA for the white one. She said she would need to transfer me to the department that could help me with this. When she transferred me, there was no one available to take a call (and there was no option to stay on the line) - I went ahead and left a voicemail.

So I have 2 emails (first was 10 days ago) without any response. It will be interesting how soon they respond to the voicemail. Right now, I am a bit disappointed with Solid Signal's customer service. I've ordered a few odds and ends from them in the past. Hopefully the end result will be satisfactory..

It is unfortunate that they advertised the white labeled splitters as compatible (the picture of the splitter when I ordered was of the green labeled splitter).

Tim


----------



## Steve

FWIW, here are my readings for 3 HR's, 2 H's and a broadband DECA all connected to a single green-labeled 8-way splitter.


----------



## bobnielsen

I switched to a green label splitter today and the phy rate numbers are now all at 249 or above. It makes a BIG difference.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bobnielsen said:


> I switched to a green label splitter today and the phy rate numbers are now all at 249 or above. *It makes a BIG difference*.


Indeed it does (here too).

That Dr. VOS fellow is clearly onto something.... :lol:


----------



## RCKYMTN

I had also ordered 3 splitters from SS - one 4 way and 2, 2 way, the 4 way was green label and the 2 way white - looking to exchange them now.

VOS - with respect to the splitter that is used on an HR-20 100 with the band stop filter for the hr-20 100 power situation, would it matter if that particular splitter was the older "white label" rather than the green label used for that purpose? All my other splitters would be green label throughout the deca set up other than that one "white label" swm splitter on the HR-20 100 for the way the power is set up on that dvr. thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

RCKYMTN said:


> I had also ordered 3 splitters from SS - one 4 way and 2, 2 way, the 4 way was green label and the 2 way white - looking to exchange them now.
> 
> VOS - with respect to the splitter that is used on an HR-20 100 with the band stop filter for the hr-20 100 power situation, would it matter if that particular splitter was the older "white label" rather than the green label used for that purpose? All my other splitters would be green label throughout the deca set up other than that one "white label" swm splitter on the HR-20 100 for the way the power is set up on that dvr. thanks.


The splitter used here simply doesn't matter if it's a green one or not, since this one doesn't use the modification, but merely either supplies the DC power [splitter between the DECA and the HR20-100], or splits the signal to the SAT input through the bandstop filter [splitter between the DECA and the SWiM feed].


----------

